# [IRC] A la recherche de l'ultime client IRC ...

## chrissou

Bonjour @ tous voilà je cherche un client IRC a la hauteur de Mirc, j'ai testé Kvirc mais il ne gère pas les clefs blowfish, j'ai testé xchat il ne gère pas le multi fenêtrage ...

du coup je suis un peu paumé et me demande si ca existe sous linux :'(

Si quelqu'un a un tuyo je suis preneur !

Merci @ vous

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

qu'appelles tu le "multi fenêtrage" ?

Parce que j'utilise Xchat et je le trouve bien fait  :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> qu'appelles tu le "multi fenêtrage" ?
> 
> Parce que j'utilise Xchat et je le trouve bien fait 

 

Les onglets, comme firefox  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

>  *SnowBear wrote:*   Salut,
> 
> qu'appelles tu le "multi fenêtrage" ?
> 
> Parce que j'utilise Xchat et je le trouve bien fait  
> ...

 

Ben y'a!!!

----------

## chrissou

alors j'appel multi fenêtrage le fait de pouvoir réorganisé les channels en plusieurs fenêtre (sans détacher l'onglet) afin de voir par exemple 4 channels en même temps 

Une image parlera bien mieux que des paroles je pense like this :

[img] http://www.afl.hitos.no/infor/it2/irc/mirc.jpg [/img]

----------

## chrissou

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *ultrabug wrote:*    *SnowBear wrote:*   Salut,
> 
> qu'appelles tu le "multi fenêtrage" ?
> 
> Parce que j'utilise Xchat et je le trouve bien fait  
> ...

 

non non pas les onglets comme la photo juste au dessus je voudrais avoir

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *chrissou wrote:*   

> ...à la hauteur de Mirc...

 

gné ?

</troll>

irssi ? ah non, la console c'est mal je suppose... ben xchat est pas mal, et il gere les onglets toussa... (je crains que face a mirc, il y a beaucoup de logiciels mieux...</troll> décidément...)

----------

## chrissou

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

>  *chrissou wrote:*   ...à la hauteur de Mirc... 
> 
> gné ?
> 
> </troll>
> ...

 

bah irssi c'est vrai que c'est un très bon client mais je le trouve un peu rebutant, sinon bah mirc ne fait pas le multi fenêtrage avec réorganisation automatique des channels comme la photo :'(

----------

## Enlight

Mes yeux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hum Kirc fait ce que tu veux je crois (c'est probablement la raison pour laquelle je ne l'utilise pas)... sinon emerge emacs erc et bon courage parceque moi j'ai pas compris comment ça marchait :/ (j'y ai pas mis beacoup de volonté non plus faut avouer)

edit : weechat aussi je crois, google un coup tu verras surment les screenshots sur leur site.

----------

## chrissou

bah kirc est pas dans le portage et le projet a l'air arreter non ?

ha par contre weechat ca gère le multifenêtrage  :Smile: 

par contre rien trouver sur weechat pour la gestion du blowfish ...................

----------

## illog1k

il me semble que BitchX le fait aussi...enfin bon je ne suis plus sur a 100% vu que j use irssi xD  :Wink: 

EDIT: oops dsl je me suis trompé j ai confondu bitchx et chatx  :Embarassed: Last edited by illog1k on Wed Dec 28, 2005 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SnowBear

Quelque chose de ce genre là ?

http://up.mezimages.com/up/272739xchat.jpg

----------

## Enlight

Pour blowfish.. ben... heu... c'est quoi?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## NiLuJe

Heu, ça gère tout chez moi KVirc il me semble, mais j'me connecte jamais à des serveurs SSL, donc j'ai jamais vraiment vérifié, mais après c'est openssl qui se débrouille, nan? (Build CVS)

----------

## chrissou

[quote="SnowBear"]Quelque chose de ce genre là ?

http://up.mezimages.com/up/272739xchat.jpg[/]

alors non ca c'est du détachement d'onglet c'est trop le bazard a gérer avec moult channel

sinon pour kvirc effectivement ca gère le SSL mais pas le blowfish

Sinon le blowfish est un sytème pour crypter et décrypter les messages sur l'irc indispensable pour une discution privée

----------

## kernelsensei

je confirme, irssi c'est de la balle ... sinon ya weechat qui a l'air pas mal ...

----------

## chrissou

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> je confirme, irssi c'est de la balle ... sinon ya weechat qui a l'air pas mal ...

 

ouai je pense que je vais passer sous irssi il ne gère pas le multi fenêtre mais par contre c'est l'un des seuls a géré le blowfish  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

irssi ? Ben, ca depend, c'est quoi "multi-fenetre" pour toi? C'est possible d'etre dans plusieurs chatrooms en meme temps, mais j'avoue que je ne sais pas s'il y a une options pour toutes les montrer en meme temps (la cascade, ca m'etonnerait franchement, mais avec tous les hackers qui codent pour Linux, je suis pret a etre etonne).. Enfin, ca fait longtemps qu'il existe irssi quand meme, donc c'est jouable.

Je le recommande aussi : screen + irssi et HOP!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

 *chrissou wrote:*   

> ouai je pense que je vais passer sous irssi il ne gère pas le multi fenêtre mais par contre c'est l'un des seuls a géré le blowfish 

 

```
/window new
```

----------

## chrissou

Effectivement irssi gère le multi channel heureusement quand même ! 

par contre c'est bien l'affichage de plusieurs chan en même temps qu'il me manque, c'est bien géré sur weechat mais pas de blowfish !

je crois que je vais être obligé de me passer de l'affichage de plusieurs chan en même temps :'( comme quoi mirc est pas si mal que ca tout de même !

----------

## kernelsensei

theme mis a part, c'est un truc comme ca que tu veux, non ? http://irssi.org/themefiles/evolution.png

Splitter une fenetre en plusieurs chans ..

----------

## chrissou

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> theme mis a part, c'est un truc comme ca que tu veux, non ? http://irssi.org/themefiles/evolution.png
> 
> Splitter une fenetre en plusieurs chans ..

 

tout a fait !

----------

## Darkael

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> theme mis a part, c'est un truc comme ca que tu veux, non ? http://irssi.org/themefiles/evolution.png
> 
> Splitter une fenetre en plusieurs chans ..

 

Par contre ce n'est possible que verticalement il me semble (pas de split vertical, comme screen d'ailleurs)

----------

## kernelsensei

donc irssi le fait  :Wink:  Faut juste un peu fouiller dans la doc pour bien le configurer ...

----------

## mardi_soir

il suffit de détacher les onglets de xchat et de les organiser dans un bureau du gestionnaire de fenetre ... non ?

----------

## Ey

 *Ey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /window new
> ```
> ...

 

Bon a priori on m'a ignoré mais c'est comme ça qu'on fait pour voir 2 chans en meme temps sur irssi...

----------

## blasserre

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *Ey wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> /window new
> ```
> ...

 

meunon c'est parce que le mnsieur voulait splitter verticalement 

```
/window-vertical new
```

 et hop

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

weechat le fait en horizontal et vertical.

le scrollback est mieu gerer sous weechat a mon gout 

```
/sb goto ligne
```

pour irssi 

alors que weechat c'est maj+pageup

il y a aussi la liste des user dans weechat

le seul probleme c'est pour l'envoi des fichiers. il y a pas la completion comme irssi. sinon il est super.

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le scrollback est mieu gerer sous weechat a mon gout 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sous irssi, pageup marche tres bien pour le scroll back...

----------

## chrissou

 *mardi_soir wrote:*   

> il suffit de détacher les onglets de xchat et de les organiser dans un bureau du gestionnaire de fenetre ... non ?

 

Non c'est vraiment pas gérable avec xchat c'est même carrément le misère !

fodrait une réorganisation automatique du bazard pour bien faire mais ca n'existe pas  :Sad: 

Bref je vais me mettre a irssi du coup

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

>  *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   
> 
> le scrollback est mieu gerer sous weechat a mon gout 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mouarf. bon ben ça m'apprendra à pas tout lire ou tester plus que ça.

chrissou, test aussi weechat. il est plus beau :p (et developpé par des francophones)

----------

## zdra

Un client IRC ? xchat-gnome évidement !!!

----------

## Talosectos

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Un client IRC ? xchat-gnome évidement !!!

 

Je crois que l'on a répondu un peu sans lire le thread   :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   Un client IRC ? xchat-gnome évidement !!! 
> 
> Je crois que l'on a répondu un peu sans lire le thread  

 

De faite   :Cool: 

----------

## DeusP

jvais faire mon chieur ^^ mais moi je prÃ©fÃ¨re Kvirc (mÃªme si j'aime pas KDE) et il gÃ¨re trÃ¨s bien cette histoire de vision simultanÃ©e de tout plein de chans avis aux amateurs et pour ceux qui n'aimes pas "splitter" leurs fenÃªtres de chan bah il le fait aussi ^^ c'est tit pas gÃ©nial ? (le seul inconvÃ©nient de se client IRC c'est qu'il utilise un langage de script qui lui est propre)

----------

## kwenspc

 *DeusP wrote:*   

> le seul inconvÃ©nient de se client IRC c'est qu'il utilise un langage de script qui lui est propre

 

c'est un GROS inconvénient  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Talosectos

 *DeusP wrote:*   

> jvais faire mon chieur ^^ mais moi je prÃ©fÃ¨re Kvirc (mÃªme si j'aime pas KDE) et il gÃ¨re trÃ¨s bien cette histoire de vision simultanÃ©e de tout plein de chans avis aux amateurs et pour ceux qui n'aimes pas "splitter" leurs fenÃªtres de chan bah il le fait aussi ^^ c'est tit pas gÃ©nial ? (le seul inconvÃ©nient de se client IRC c'est qu'il utilise un langage de script qui lui est propre)

 

mes yeux    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## NiLuJe

Niet, y'a un module perl intégré à KVIrC  :Smile: 

Et sinon l'est 'achement sympa leur langage de script en plus' ^^

----------

## chrissou

oui moi aussi kvirc me plait pas mal mais le problème est qu'il ne gère pas le blowfish :'(

----------

## NiLuJe

J'ai pas trop suivi pourquoi ça t'interesse, pour une connexion à un serveur sécurisé, ou pour chatter crypté? 

Dans le deuxième cas, KVirc gère mircryption (Qui est un mix blowfish / base64 apparemment) & rijndael (Gniiii, oui, pas de blowfish ^^)

----------

## chrissou

 *NiLuJe wrote:*   

> J'ai pas trop suivi pourquoi ça t'interesse, pour une connexion à un serveur sécurisé, ou pour chatter crypté? 
> 
> Dans le deuxième cas, KVirc gère mirccryption & rijndael (Gniiii, oui, pas de blowfish ^^)

 

Pour les 2 je me connecte a ma BNC qui est en SSL et je chatte sur des channels cryptés en blowfish

----------

